# The Witch's Inn Dead & Breakfast



## Tannasgach

Sadly, because of time restraints, I have to postpone the Carnevil theme till next year.  For this year, I decided to combine my witches party and Halloween party into one party, repurpose what I already have and came up with the idea of _The Witch's Inn Dead & Breakfast_ located at Swampy Shores, Fl. I'll decorate the house with tons of black lace, black sheets, black creepy cloth, lots of spiders/webs, frogs, cats, owls, etc. 

I'll add some new areas like:
_Check-in Counter_ - luggage area, guest register with tombstone type names (Ima Goner, Al B Bach, etc), ink well with raven feather, check in bell, key rack, letter holder, vintage phone.... 

_Horrormoon Suite_ - dearly departed bride & groom with breakfast tray and rotten food (gotta get breakfast in there somewhere), all the doors will have names like Raven's Roost, Owl's Nest, Hexed Haven, Crone's Crypt, Nevermore Nook....

_Selma's Spa & Sancutary_ - I'll put the Walgreens Medusa head in this bathroom and reuse my bewitchy beauty products, a skelly soaking in the tub, add severed hands and feet for manicures/pedicures, shrunken heads and wigs for head & hair cuts, maybe some creepy guest soaps....

_HouseKreeping_ - (bathroom #2) witches brooms (of course lol), a skelly maid, laundry basket with Egyptian cotton sheets and a mummy bust, old iron/board, washtub, vintage washboards, witches laundry, mop/bucket with bloody guts & organs, bed bug powder.....

_Cauldron Cafe_ - (kitchen) potion bottles, specimen jars, cauldrons/pots, I'm thinking of putting some plants with signs like Nightshade, Hemlock, Belladonna, etc on the window sill and hanging some dried flowers/herbs from the curtain rod. I never do know what to do with all my white cabinets - usually I just stick on some DT silhouettes.

_Lizard's Lounge_ - (patio) bar area with shocktails/witches brew, moss, netting, snakes, bugs, bats, etc, Fiji mermaid floating in pool, and a skelly tourist (yes, I know, another skelly but they're easy to dress and you can never have too many). 

A few footsteps away is 
_Fester N. Rott's BBQ Bones & Grill_ (patio prop area) - an old man dummy in bloody apron cooking burned bones on grill, skewered finger food, cauldron of spare ribs, I'll add a fogger in this area, some kind of creepy condiments, oooh....a hickory smell would be great...

Front of House Outside- (always my hardest area, I'm much prefer to decorate inside), _The Witch's Inn_ sign/vacancy, witch and cauldron, my pathetic little graveyard, rusty bicycles with Toto in a basket and the WWofE legs with ruby slippers, yellowed newspapers, flamingo vultures eating some roadkill, thinking of putting some ghosts in the bushes (for ghostly gardens) but not quite sure how to do that, and time permitting - boarded windows... 

Menu - trying to keep in theme here (nope - ain't serving no breakfast ), I'm thinking a Haunted Happy Hour with an upscale _Whine & Cheese Booffet_ on tarnished silver, black lace table cloth and served up by my Edwardian butler, and a decadent dessert table. First thought of BBQ food items (from Fester's) but really want to use the silver pieces; BBQ and silver don't seem to go together.

Invitations - a hotel brochure, which I'm almost finished with the wording, and I have to send BScary a big Thank You for her inspiration on this idea.

Costumes - I'm leaning to dressing as a sea witch (Swampy Shores and all...) and my husband will be the ex con-cierge, because he likes to be comfortable and I already have a convict jumpsuit. 

Whew, sooo sorry for the lengthily post. Here's my Pinterest page http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/dead-and-breakfast/ where I've been gathering ideas for this theme but could always use more creativity and suggestions for any of the above areas.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I love it!!!! Sounds like you have everything covered....I will see if I can post you a pic from 2 years ago, I couldn't think of what to do in my kitchen but I wanted it a little spooky....everyone still remarks about it...Real simple and cheap just fishing line, twigs, old christmas lights, creepy cloth and crows...next time I will also add Spanish moss dripping from the branches...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here they are, I also have greenery up top but I think it would be fine without. The Spanish moss would work great with your swampy/Fl setting and maybe even add black snakes either in place of the birds or a few along with. You could also have a basket of eggs ("breakfast") on the counter but have one cracked open with a black snake crawling out...I've seen something similar on pinterest, I'll pfi look for it now...


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, I am loving all of your ideas. 

Other witchy ideas: I have printed out black and white portraits of people dressed as witches and put them in spooky frames. 

We have also hung witches hats from fishing line attached to the ceiling for floating witches hats. I have also seen them displayed on tall candlesticks. 

Seriously though, your ideas already sound so cool. Great plan!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here it is and they used centipedes but either would look awesome


----------



## Kelloween

Love your plan...can't wait to follow what you do!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow! Y'all read all that?! 

ah-ha pumpkin! I have that 2nd raven picture pinned and it also gave me the idea to do a raven's roost kitchen before. Never did do the branches on top of the cabinets, mainly because it seems like a pia to clean up, but it looks so cool, I'll have to think about it. Loving the egg idea. I have a galley kitchen with a bunch of white cabinets. Here's what I have to work with, mainly cabinets, counter and a window where I'll put the plants/herb garden:





















Paint It Black said:


> Other witchy ideas: I have printed out black and white portraits of people dressed as witches and put them in spooky frames.


Paint, Paint, where's your faith in me?


I'm liking the idea of the witch hats on candlesticks; pinned this - http://pinterest.com/pin/200480620882718333/ but I think hats on a stand would be viewed better and much easier to clean up than branches and moss.(shhh, don't tell pumpkin I said that)

Thanks for the ideas ladies!  Anymore ideas on witching up my kitchen and any thoughts on the outside?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I heard that  LOL....I'll keep my eye out...btw love the birds on your cabinet doors


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks, they're the silhouettes from Dollar Tree. Last year I used spiders and put nursery rhymes on the cabinets:








btw, that's the counter I'll use for the check-in area. If you look real close, you can see some witch jars in the open cabinet shelves, but nobody could read them up there so I'm putting them all on the counter tops this year. 

And I'm liking this idea: 
but I have a white sink and I'm not sure how to bloody it up without staining.

Any ideas or names I could use for the BBQ condiments? Gonna use these bones for the grill, I'm repurposing everything, ya know? lol -


----------



## Paint It Black

I should have known...your witch portraits are awesome!


----------



## Hilda

LOVE it!! Sounds great! I'm definitely going to follow along! I don't really have any additional ideas. If I see anything, I'll let you know. This is fantastic.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K if you insist on having a clean kitchen (crazy talk...who does that lol)...I was thinking maybe you could get some creepy cloth (stretch it out making holes in random spots) then usin tape you could wrap your cabinet doors (u could probably get 2 doors covered per creepy cloth)...I would just do the upper cabinets. Use your glass doors to your advantage with witchy cookbooks and stuff. Then wash the cabinets/kitchen with colored lights (I would use green and maybe a blue or red). If you can stick twigs or ivy in front of the lights to create shadows that would help (but b careful of fire). To b honest you could probably just do the lights and skip the creepy cloth idk.

Then I would maybe toss one or two of your buzzards up ontop of the cabinets...or have one on a perch or in a cage like its your pet or next meal. Do the egg basket with the snakes or bugs. Mice...you must have mice, and spiders...and spider webs  You could have a grocery list on the fridge relating back to the menu (if u serve hot wings have dragons blood or bat wings on the list etc. etc.). You could also have a couple hooks on the wall to hold an apron and a witches chefs hat. The only other thing I could think of was to maybe have a room service tray that is due to go up to a guest. You could have a covered dish, napkin, glasses wine and wine bucket etc...have a ticket saying what they ordered (to entice guests to look) and then have something gross in there or have bugs (like the fake cockroaches...do a couple of chocolate covered strawberries mounded with roaches...)

That's about all I could think of...

Btw...love your BBQ bones those will look great. And love the bloody sink idea, I want to do blood in my bathroom sink so if you figure it out please share I'm worried about staining too


----------



## dawnski

What a fun idea! I like the whole inn theme you're doing. Here are a few links for inspiration. I've been collecting pics and links to witches http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-witches/ You might also get some ideas from my Halloween goth board http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-gothic/

Here's a link to making your own hotel key rack. Could be cute to hang by your front entrance. http://www.remodelaholic.com/2010/09/diy-wall-mounted-wooden-hotel-key-rack/


----------



## Paint It Black

I really really love this theme. It is a like whole different take on Hotel Transylvania, only run by witches.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oh wow this is going to be cool cant wait to see the results


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great idea love it 
I need to figuer out what theam I am doing lol


----------



## Tannasgach

Love your pins Dawn and thanks for the link to the key rack.  I found a spoon display wooden rack I was thinking could be painted black and used for the hotel keys but your link gave me the idea to use label holders for each of the guestroom names. 

Pumpkin, pumpkin, pumpkin, I love to pick your brain. The colored lights in the kitchen is brilliant. I have recessed lighting in there and I usually just dim the lights but I think a colored light reflecting off the cabinets is just what it needs. Sometimes the simplest ideas elude us; I always use colored lights in the baths but never thought to use them in the kitchen. I did think of using creepy cloth or maybe just spider webbing for the cabinets but I have to make sure I can access them. Also love the idea of the restaurant take instead of just a witch's kitchen, gives me a new direction to follow for that area.

I'm thinking of using your raven branches above the front doorway, like this - 
http://pinterest.com/pin/200480620884581140/
I have a half moon window above the door and the sidelight windows too.

and of course I have to do this -
http://pinterest.com/pin/200480620884530089/


----------



## Tannasgach

pumpkinpie said:


> And love the bloody sink idea, I want to do blood in my bathroom sink so if you figure it out please share I'm worried about staining too


I'm thinking it has to be food based. BBQ sauce and purple kool-aid w/ maybe a tinge of coffee?


----------



## DarkManDustin

Sounds good. Shrunken heads are more voodoo, to me. My sister got a floor cauldron, (the big plastic ones,) and filled it with Jell-O shots. My brother-in- law built a coffin cooler out of plywood, black paint, thin foam, and 2 hinges, (which ironically creaked. 

He made smoked baby back ribs with a homemade chipotle raspberry BBQ sauce, and cooked a red bell pepper, and arranged them like a torso.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I am loving that doorway...and yes the finger too lol...I can't wait to see pics, such a fun and unique theme


----------



## pumpkinpie

Tannasgach said:


> I'm thinking it has to be food based. BBQ sauce and purple kool-aid w/ maybe a tinge of coffee?


Food is a great idea...I'm wondering if choc syrup can be reddened up enough to look like blood. I know they used it in the movies but those were black and white. Still it has a great consistency....hmmmm may have to experiment a little

K just went in search...and found a blog
Someone said Kool Aid will stain(so I hope u see this before you experiment)
They said someone tried choc syrup mixed with strawberry syrup (I may try it out...just hesitant as I know the strawberry can stain the counter...but it can be bleached off easy enough) I let u know if I get brave...


----------



## Killamira

I read this and thought that if you haven't already seen the movie Dead and Breakfast, you should! It's quirky. Your theme sounds fab! hhttp://www.imdb.com/title/tt0350774/


----------



## Tannasgach

No Killamira, I haven't seen that movie..yet; worth checking out to give me some ideas. Chocolate syrup sounds good, pumpkin, and thanks for the heads up on the Kool-aid.

I finished the text for the brochure invites. It will be a trifold brochure and I'll add pictures, and again thanks to BScary for the inspiration.

The Witch’s Inn Brochure:

Cover:
THE WITCH’S INN
Dead & Breakfast
conveniently located to nowhere 

Family Owned & Operated
by Innkeepers
Donna & Steve……
(address)

_“Hocus Pocus is our Focus” 
_
Page 1
Hallow
The Witch’s Inn is an enchanting getaway filled with personal artifacts, unique collections and bewitching charm. Our adults-only Dead & Breakfast is nestled among tranquil grave sites and ghastly gardens, centrally located in the beating heart of Port St Lucie, Fl. 

Gaze upon rare, exotic flora & fauna while sipping a toxic shocktail or curl up in our cozy lobby with a classical horror book from the home's liebury. Nightly entertainment includes a Midnight Madness costume contest, childish games and live bodies dancing in the moon light.

We are an ideal retreat for weary travelers, couples, college students and small or large covens. Your innkeepers, Donna & Steve, cater to each guest with wicked hospitality and sarcastic service. We invite you to come stay for a spell, relinquish your mind, tantalize your senses and surrender your soul.

Page 2
_Accommodations _
Rest in Peace in one of our dark and dusty guestrooms,The Owl’s Nest, Cat’s Cradle, Nevermore Nook, Crone’s Crypt or Hexed Haven. Rooms feature all the discomforts of home and include moldy mattresses, Florida bed bugs, luxurious Egyptian Mummy cotton linen and evil creatures lurking under the bed.

_Horrormoon Package_
Dearly departed couples can create their own black magic when they book with us. Newlydeads receive the “Full Moon” package which includes 13 long stem black roses, a bottle of chilled champain and hand dipped chocolate strawburries upon arrival.

Page 3
_Re-creation_
Stargaze or soak up some moonbeams on our insect-infested secluded patio, which backs up to the Swampy Shores refuge. Take a head first plunge into our crystal ball clear, lagoon style pool where you can sink or swim with an authentic Fiji mermaid.

_Selma’s Spa & Sanctuary _
Escape into the darkness and indulge your spirit with a truly mystical experience at our on-premise spa. Bewitchy rituals and life renewal body treatments include:

•	potions & lotions
•	green algae facials
•	swampy mud masques 
•	13 minute manicures
•	foot soak & pedicuts
•	boil & bubble baths
•	rune stone massage therapy
•	head & scalp treatments
•	waxing moon hair removal
•	full body cocoon wrap 

Page 4
_Decadent Dining_
Usher in the evening at the Lizard Lounge, where ever hour is a Happy Haunting Hour. Cackle with other guests and embalm yourself with complimentary spirits, boos or the house specialty – Witches Brew. 

The Black Cat Café offers tomb service breakfast or guests can get a bite at our nightly “Whine & Cheese Booffet” featuring vile vintages and horror’doeuvres. 

For heartier appetites, a few footsteps away is _Frank N. Steins BBQ Bone Pit._  World renown for their graveyard delectables including fleshy meat, charred spare ribs and skewered finger food.

Back
_Anemones & Amenities_
•	On site broom parking
•	HouseKreeping & laundry facilities 
•	Ex con-cierge services
•	Telephone calls to the beyond
•	Daily Noosepaper delivery
•	Bi-sickle rentals
•	Black cat familiar in residence
•	Amble graveyard space

If you are dying to get away from it all, call now to book your eternal rest package.

Phone: 777-777-7777
Arrival Date: October 27, 2013
Check In Time: 7:30 pm
Check Out Time: you can check out anytime you like but you can never leave.

Voted 5 Scars by the Superior Small Lodging Association. 
Member of Distinguished Inns of the Mystic Coast.
Endorsed by The Black Hat Society.

_We are a green face-ility._

Well, you know me, I tend to be a little wordy , I may have to cut it back some but you get the idea. Hopefully you smiled or chuckled at least once while reading it. As always, any ideas, changes or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ha, Tanna, Well done! I especially love the check-out time!


----------



## Tannasgach

ha-ha, yeah, had to get that one in there somewhere.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That is phenomenal!!!!! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sounds like another winner Tanna!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Tanna, The movie sets use strawberry jam as blood alot. You can water it down some and get the effect you want.
BTW.... I would like a copy of the Witch's Inn brochure please.


----------



## Bethany

Tanna, Fabulous planning!! Will be following along.
For your cupbards you can stick foam signs, pictures anything not too heavy using the lovely putty like stuff found at Big Lots & other stores (mine is yellow, but have seen it in white also). I've used it for everything that I can. 
Bugs, spiders, mice, etc can also be stuck to cupboard doors trailing along using the putty too. And I agree, use some spooky cloth & creep up the top too!! 

Another thing I've been using is the tention rods & shower curtain rods in my door ways to hang creepy cloth & "curtains". Stuff stays up & it's easy to take down!!


----------



## psox16

dawnski said:


> What a fun idea! I like the whole inn theme you're doing. Here are a few links for inspiration. I've been collecting pics and links to witches http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-witches/ You might also get some ideas from my Halloween goth board http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-gothic/
> 
> I love your Pinterest boards, dawnski! I'm now officially following them. Thanks!


----------



## digbugsgirl

Love, love, love it! Great ideas! We plan to turn the main house into a bed & breakfast one day, so these are great ideas for Halloween decorations!


----------



## Tannasgach

LadySherry said:


> Tanna, The movie sets use strawberry jam as blood alot. You can water it down some and get the effect you want.
> BTW.... I would like a copy of the Witch's Inn brochure please.


Absolutely MiLady.  If I can get the darn things made. My old trusty PrintShop 6, which I've always used for invitations, won't run on my new computer with Windows 7 (hell no - did not want Win 8). Apparently there is absolutely no way to get a 32 bit program to run on a 64 bit computer.  I bought the newest Print Shop 3.0 and it's horrible, nothing like my old one. I'm awaiting a Print Shop 23 from Amazon and with a few tweaks I'm hoping that will work.

Strawberry jam, huh? I have strawberry jam  maybe mix a little grape jelly in with it. Oh wait, does anyone know if grape jelly will stain a white porcelain sink?


----------



## obcessedwithit

Love this idea, I have been debating on themes between hotel and caslte..............hum.....this sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Strive To Resist

Hey guys -

I read something earlier in a bathroom thread about dying water for bath tubs or toilet bowls and someone suggested Party Pool dye. It's specifically made for dying the water in your swimming pool so that it will not dye the walls of the pool so your white sink (and countertops, skin, and anything else you might spill on I assume) would be safe - one bottle is supposed to do a 20,000 gallon pool twice so a drop or two would probably do it for your sink, if you're willing to spend on it. I only discovered it today so I don't know whether you could find it cheaper.


----------



## Bethany

I myself will not take the chance on any dye, but thanks for the heads up for those that are willing.
I bought those gel clings that look like Jello Jigglers, they were black & red & they stuck to my windows and stained them. 
Don't remember what I had to use to get the residue off. Also the cheap dollar store stickies left a horrible residue on my counter top & SS frig. Now I won't buy anything but actual CLINGS, the ones that are stuck with static not stickiness.


----------



## Tannasgach

I did a search on tombstone names for the guest register and came up with a list of around 50 names. Problem is I can't come up with 50 different signatures - I know mine and how to forge my husband's.  Sooo, I thought up this idea for an activity - as my guests arrive, they'll pick a name (from a cauldron) and "check in" and sign that name in the register. Then later, I'll pick one of the names for a door prize. Think this would work and what would be a theme related door prize? I'm thinking maybe the movie "Dead & Breakfast".

Here's the list, some are names of food and I'm debating on whether I should use them too:

Guests 

BARRY M DEAP
IMA GONER
GENERAL K. OSS
ANITA NEWBODY
AL B. BACH
DOUG GRAVES
YULE B. NEXT
GILL T. CONSCIENCE
RICK AMORTIS
HUGO FIRST 
WILLY COMEBACK 
MYRA MAINES
C.U. LATAH
E. KOLI
JUSTIN PIECES
Y. MEE
B.A. GHOUL
HARRY BUTTS
PEARL E. GATES
DAISEY PUSHER
M.T. TOMB
PAUL TERGEIST
BEN DOVER
BEE WEAR
HAL LITOSIS
PERRY NOID
PASTOR PRIME
KEN U. SEEME
GLADYS KNOTTMIE
DINAH MEECHAN
NORA GRETZ
LON GAWN
DIANE ROTT
REBA DIRTCHEE
DWAYNE DeTUB
DON TELONME
SHIRLEY U. JEST
BROCK LEE
CASEY DIA
HERB AVORE
ANN SERDIFONE
EDIN RUN
ENZO ITGOES
MILES TAGOE
MOE DeLAWN
SUE SHEE
ANNE CHOVY
HARVEY THERYET
MACK ARONI
LYNN GWEENY
NOAH PEEL
THEO LADER


----------



## Bethany

HEHEHE - My sister was going to Name her son Brock Lee then said it together and it became a big NO. Especially with my dad! LOL


----------



## MissMandy

You've really outdone yourself this year, Tanna! I've always loved this theme and you are just totally rocking it! The brochure made me crack up


----------



## Tannasgach

Hey there Miss Mandy!! Welcome back!


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Hey there Miss Mandy!! Welcome back!


Thanks chickaboo  It's good to be back!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm sure you've seen this pic floating around Pinterest, but I had to share just incase. I thought it was a cool idea to set up something like this outside. 










And you mentioned that you wanted to serve some kind of bbq, but that it doesn't go well on silver platters. But maybe something like this could work?


----------



## dawnski

I've also seen on Pinterest that you can spray paint the material of a chair. It would be fun to find some beat up chair ready for the garbage and then spray paint some cool Halloween stencil on it.


----------



## screamqueen2012

this is great!! love your pinterest!!! i've got to make that witches dress, omg..


----------



## celipops

"my pathetic little graveyard" 

Reading that made me sad  I am cleaning out the basement and have a few props that you can add to your graveyard, if you want them. 
I'm no propmaster by any stretch, I have to buy practically everything.. My strengths lie between photoshop and publisher... (if you need a 36 page party plan PDF - I'm your girl) (who, has wayyy to much time on her hands..LOL ) 

I have a Gaseous Zombie Animated Fog Creature from spirit and a few other items. Gaseous can connect to a fog machine, thou i was using it for a prop in a halloween scavenger hunt so I didnt need to add the fog.. No need to terrorize the 5 yr old nephew... Just yet.. anyhow LOL When I got him, a part was cracked and due to the timing, I had to duct tape the plastic frame so the "show" could go on. if you swirl some leaves around where his shirt rests on the ground, he would add to your graveyard. Here's a link for it.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mo-gaseous-zombie-anim-fogger/

Im willing to ship it ground to you, you just say the word.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg Celipops!!!! if she's not interested I might be (have to consult the hubby and the old banking account first though)  We are doing a zombie party this year and he would work perfect  Just let me know, if it's still available just Pm me the price (and if you want to check how much shipping would be too I'm in 65714). Thanks a ton girl


----------



## celipops

I added a real "live' picture from the livingroom LOL ..


----------



## Bethany

I think i have him. 
Whoever gets him, make sure he is compatable with your fog machine. 
I'm pretty sure My dude burned mine up.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K Tanna, the suspense is driving me CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## celipops

Maybe everyone is on vacation? Its very quiet on the forum ... and im BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS TODAY

BOUNCE BOUNCE BOUNCE


----------



## celipops

I love the chair Picture outside Miss Mandy....


----------



## pumpkinpie

Me too!!!! Lol


----------



## Tannasgach

pumpkinpie said:


> K Tanna, the suspense is driving me CRAZY!!!!!


omg, I'm so sorry,  
I just now saw these posts -I told ya I was busy this year, (that's why I postponed Carnevil).  I've only had time to check on a few threads on the forum, like Secret Reaper. I won't keep you in suspense anymore pumpkin - he's yours! Even though he's much cooler than the three pathet...errr, I mean adorable little tombstones I hook my fogger up too. He would be perfect for your theme. 

Thank You so very much for the offer *celipops*; my gawd this forum is the best, you never meet people anywhere on the web like you do here. 

Hopefully, I'll be starting on some projects soon and will have some pics to post. The invitations are finished and I'm very happy with them, well at least I got to the point where I said, "good enough". The invitations are in my Print Shop program and I don't know how to get an image from my Print Shop program onto the forum.  Someone posted earlier in the the thread they wanted an invitation (I was assuming to the party lol) but if they pm me I'll gladly send them one for their initial impression or any suggestions.

oh yeah, and btw, I'm in a smiley type mood today.


----------



## pumpkinpie

You are awesome Tanna!!!!! K now I have two special little somethings to come up with for thank yous...you both are so awesome!!!!!


----------



## witchy poo

Tanna, just now reading this entire post. I love all your ideas. I did a kinda mini scale compared to your theme a few years ago for my best witches. We have our own version of a Black Hat get together in Oct. and all the girls stay the night, so we call my house the dead and breakfast. Last year we had our witches tea. I am a little brain dead right now but I will try and give a couple ideas later. These 24 hr shifts are killing me. That is if I can think of anything you have not already. I cant wait for pics


----------



## celipops

Yea!! I will box him up tomorrow so I can ship on Monday.  

I have been told by hubby i must clean the basement out before I buy another item for my next "vision" LOL. from this point on we'll refer to 'him' as crabby crab. LOL 

If I come across anything else graveyard related I'm saving it for you.


----------



## Bethany

celipops said:


> Yea!! I will box him up tomorrow so I can ship on Monday.
> 
> I have been told by hubby i must clean the basement out before I buy another item for my next "vision" LOL. from this point on we'll refer to 'him' as crabby crab. LOL
> 
> If I come across anything else graveyard related I'm saving it for you.


Well, whatever she doesn't want, let me know. I have my own "crabby crab" in my house too. LOL Doesn't do him any good.


----------



## celipops

Bethany said:


> Well, whatever she doesn't want, let me know. I have my own "crabby crab" in my house too. LOL Doesn't do him any good.


TEACH ME YOUR WAYS! Lol !!
The bigger items have been spoken for. (Much to crabby crab's delight LOL)
My only deal was, you had to come get it, because he sure wasn't delivering it. So the Pirate helm, coy pond, war tent, teepee, wine barrels, canoe, garden well, gazebo, fish tanks, and lawn puzzle games all gone! We finely see some of the floor. 

Besides Halloween, I'm working on my first murder mystery dinner party. So, he had a point. I only have so much room.....


----------



## Tannasgach

witchy poo said:


> Tanna, just now reading this entire post. I love all your ideas. I did a kinda mini scale compared to your theme a few years ago for my best witches. We have our own version of a Black Hat get together in Oct. and all the girls stay the night, so we call my house the dead and breakfast. Last year we had our witches tea. I am a little brain dead right now but I will try and give a couple ideas later. These 24 hr shifts are killing me. That is if I can think of anything you have not already. I cant wait for pics


The entire thread witchy?!  I do tend to go on a bit....  Your parties sound divine! No matter what theme I do, I'll always have a tender spot in my heart for witches. It was just too hectic last year to have two theme parties so close together. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## witchy poo

The entire thread!!! When you have a job like mine, EMT and work 24 hour shifts, there can be a lot of down time. I will try and post a few pics of my witch decor. I did not take any of the Witches Tea, stupid me, we were having so much fun I forgot 
































































































As you can see im into Witches and Vampires, lol. There is lots more pics but did not want to crash the system,lol.


----------



## celipops

LOVE THE SPELL BOOK & THE BOOK OF SHADOWS !! OMG They look awesome.


----------



## Tannasgach

I remember seeing some of these pics.  I really admire your decorating style witchy poo. Your house is gorgeous! omg - that fireplace! Dang, I even like the baseboards, perfect setup for Halloween. I'm so jealous, my home is kinda beach cottagey eclectic, which is all right living in Florida and all but it sucks when it comes to Halloween. Verra nice displays and wth is it about baby buggies that make them so creepy? I also agree with celipops - awesome books!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thank You, err... whatcha looking for Laura? 

<edit>hmm I suppose Laura's post was removed lol


----------



## awokennightmare

Great party idea! Definitly like scenes i've seen in this thread!


----------



## frogkid11

Hey Tannasgach! I'm going to follow your thread and my have to "steal" some of your ideas for my own Haunted Hotel party this year. So far, I'm loving all the suggestions and the ideas you've had - keep it coming ;-)


----------



## screamqueen2012

witchypoo, where did you get the covers for your books? is there a template to print off of somewhere? love them.....you inspired me last year to make a vampire slayers box...i had a BALL making it....took an old harry and david leather fruit gift trunk box i had stashed and used it....


----------



## witchy poo

Screamqueen, I made all the books.I posted a thread how too I will attempt to add the link. I am not handy with computers, hope this works. I am happy my Vampire kit inspired you, BLUSH. I would love to see a pic. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/117926-how-i-made-my-witch-library-books.html


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks for posting that link witchy poo.  I need to do something with my 'guest registry' book and your tut gave me some great ideas.



frogkid11 said:


> Hey Tannasgach! I'm going to follow your thread and my have to "steal" some of your ideas for my own Haunted Hotel party this year. So far, I'm loving all the suggestions and the ideas you've had - keep it coming ;-)


oooooh, I've always loved the _Haunted Hotel_ theme but I could never pull it off in my house, it's more beachy/cottage/eclectic looking. That's why I have to go with more of a Key West style B&B. and I have tubs of witchy things, so it all kinda fit together.  Do you have a thread started on your hotel or a pinterest page? Would love to pick up some ideas. If you haven't already, check out BScary's pics; she did an awesome job with the hotel theme.


----------



## celipops

OoOOoooooIOOoOooooooo

Springfield, MO, United States 07/25/2013 5:32 A.M.	Out For Delivery! Delivery! Delivery! Delivery!
The answer to your question is 2 xl large cups of dunkin Donuts coffee............

*BOUNCE* *BOUNCE* *BOUNCE*


----------



## Tannasgach

I have pictures.......

I have tubs of witchy stuff but some things you just can't pass up - a marble mortar & pestle, the cat's belly is a candle holder, a cauldron with a wooden lid and some silly person didn't want a barely burned YC spiced pumpkin candle, I got it for 2 bucks. 


a gargoyle pillar candle holder, a perfectly good 'as is' bottle of "liar's tongues"- just needs a label, a stand for a crystal ball (now I need a ball), a whimsical cat black board to write "Whine & Cheese Buffet" on....and my first finished project - stones for 'warming rune stone massage therapy' at Selma's spa. (hey, it's a start  )


also found these ceramic things at DT, looks like soaps to me.


I figured it was time to stop shopping and actually do something, so I made post cards for the check in counter (I'll place these in a toast server I found) and some Poe stamps.


close up of cemetery statues and a really cool gargoyle -


also found this lovely box for the check-in area, which is a good thing cause the spoon rack/key rack idea didn't work out; the keys from Michael's are too big. I sawed off a towel bar that was on the bottom and need to paint the whole thing black, I'm thinking spray paint cause it's going be hard to get in all those cubbies with a brush. I found it for $3 at GW, I'll actually squealed when I saw it!


----------



## Tannasgach

Another project finished -

I needed something with height in my luggage area so my daughter found me this case at a yard sale; I think it's for an electric organ/piano. I have some other cases I'll be adding too. (_hee-hee_ check out the cage)


I researched, printed and cut out a bunch of hotel travel stickers for the large case but they looked too new and colorful. I decided to age them with tea stain never realizing how much of the ink color would wash away. In dim light you won't even be able to read them.  Oh well, it is what it is because I'm certainly not redoing them.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think everything looks great!!!! I have the same trouble with my potion labels, mine always get washed out and blurry  You could even a a couple freshly printed hotel stickers overlapping the tea dyed ones it may give you a little contrast, but I think it looks beautiful. I love your little luggage display idea...super cute


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks pumpkin.  Yeah, I thought of over lapping some newer labels too but I have other projects to move on to, maybe I'll get back to it.  Those are just some cases I found; I'm really looking forward to tweaking out that area because it's a totally new prop display for me. I have ideas....I have ideas.....


----------



## dawnski

Great job, Tannasgach! Everything looks so nice. For those labels, in the future, you might try picking up some darker parchment style paper (or darker paper in general) at an office supply store and printing on that. It might make the images appear more weathered without ruining the look.


----------



## Tannasgach

Yeah, I printed them on white card stock.  After years of tea staining paper I just bought a pack of aged parchment style paper. Ladies, I'm telling ya, it's the way to go.


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, I think the luggage area looks awesome. And I am loving all your other project ideas. The DT ceramic "soaps" do look like fancy soaps. Do you have a "hotel soapdish" for them?


----------



## Tannasgach

but...but... ladies I haven't staged the luggage area yet, I was just showing you some of the things I found, trust me, I can do better. 

I may have something to use as a soap dish, I'm still looking though. One will go on the soap holder on the wall and I was thinking of putting the other one in a tarnished silver shell dish I found. I'm basing the D&B on a Key West style b&b, so a shell shape would be fine, just have to see if it fits. 

I also have a bag of small hotel soaps (found them at a yard sale, the things some people collect, hotel soap has to be the worst soap in the world). For an easy project, I think I'll cover them in some parchment paper and stamp a witch face on them.


----------



## MissMandy

Great finds, Tanna! I love that little cauldron!


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, Tanna, the luggage looked like a good display already, LOL!


----------



## Tannasgach

lol thanks Paint.  but it needs some witch's hats, some cobwebs, monster hands, chains, a rat or two, some roaches.......
....and a dr's bag, they're so freaking expensive on ebay, and I could use it this year and next year for my traveling medicine man show. Still looking tho.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Check purses or makeup bags/over night bags , I've seen some that if spray painted black might work...


----------



## Tannasgach

I've been looking at thrift shop purses, some have the right shape but the handles are wrong and they're too small. Overnight bags may be the ticket. Oh crap back to the luggage section at GW, I thought I was done with that area.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


Tannasgach said:



Sadly, because of time restraints, I have to postpone the Carnevil theme till next year.  For this year, I decided to combine my witches party and Halloween party into one party, repurpose what I already have and came up with the idea of The Witch's Inn Dead & Breakfast located at Swampy Shores, Fl. I'll decorate the house with tons of black lace, black sheets, black creepy cloth, lots of spiders/webs, frogs, cats, owls, etc. 

Selma's Spa & Sancutary - I'll put the Walgreens Medusa head in this bathroom and reuse my bewitchy beauty products, a skelly soaking in the tub, add severed hands and feet for manicures/pedicures, shrunken heads and wigs for head & hair cuts, maybe some creepy guest soaps....

Click to expand...

_


Tannasgach said:


> Maybe a Yoga poster for the walls of the spa?


----------



## Tannasgach

rofl that is so cool!


----------



## B Scary

Tannasgach -- Love your ideas! Your Dead & Breakfast is going to be amazing!  Being a recovering Halloween Forum Addict I've been resisting the temptation. I thought I'd just take a peek but you've gone and done it with this thread! I'm off the wagon!


----------



## offmymeds

Tanna, I love the the box you found for check in! I think it's perfect! and your baggage area is going to rock! Are you going to put room numbers on all your closed doors? Can't wait to see the whole thing come together!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hey Tanna saw this as I was peeking through some of BScary's pics...I think it would look awesome in your haunt (looks to b made of foam insulation board but I bet u could even do a simplified version with foam board and some numbers and arrow)


----------



## Tannasgach

After I saw you post this picture pumpkin, I actually sat and wrestled with this idea. It's a cool prop, fairly easy to do and I have the perfect doorway for it. It's a great idea for a haunted hotel but I'm kinda basing my theme on a Key West style B&B. The houses down there are old Victorians, filled with antiques, two or three stories high with stairs. I can't justify having an elevator.  Isn't it funny how we(me) are so anal (I mean..uh...devoted) that we'd give up a cool prop just to stay true to our theme. But thanks for the post. 

I did finish a few small props this week and will post pics soon.


----------



## Tannasgach

B Scary said:


> Tannasgach -- Love your ideas! Your Dead & Breakfast is going to be amazing!  Being a recovering Halloween Forum Addict I've been resisting the temptation. I thought I'd just take a peek but you've gone and done it with this thread! I'm off the wagon!


What's this I hear?!  'resisting temptation"? "recovering HF addict"? You silly woman, haunting's not a choice, it's in our soul. And you have a pretty cool, creepy soul B.  Glad to hear you've come to your senses and can't wait to see what you do this year.



offmymeds said:


> Tanna, I love the the box you found for check in! I think it's perfect! and your baggage area is going to rock! Are you going to put room numbers on all your closed doors? Can't wait to see the whole thing come together!!!!


Funny you should ask.....The room signs are one of the wee projects I finished this week.  I'm thrilled with that box too, especially since my idea for a key rack didn't pan out. Problem is, I haven't been able to paint it yet. We've had rain every day for the past two months and with all the humidity and moisture in the air down here, paint projects don't dry right - they get all sticky and bubbly. The rain however has been working wonders on getting my bicycle prop nice and rusty. 

off to charge the camera...............


----------



## pumpkinpie

Tannasgach said:


> After I saw you post this picture pumpkin, I actually sat and wrestled with this idea. It's a cool prop, fairly easy to do and I have the perfect doorway for it. It's a great idea for a haunted hotel but I'm kinda basing my theme on a Key West style B&B. The houses down there are old Victorians, filled with antiques, two or three stories high with stairs. I can't justify having an elevator.  Isn't it funny how we(me) are so anal (I mean..uh...devoted) that we'd give up a cool prop just to stay true to our theme. But thanks for the post.
> 
> I did finish a few small props this week and will post pics soon.


Lol, I love it, u sound just like me. I remember just last week debating over "should I have a candy dish for TOTing inside the door (turned over with blood as if I were attacked by zombies while handing out candy) or should I have a candy basket on the porch with a sign that says TAKE ONE (cause its too dangerous to hand out candy)". I've been advised by hubby it really doesn't matter....what?....WHAT??? Of course it matters!!!!

(My whole concept for our party which is not on Halloween is that Zombies are attacking while others are out TOTing, leaving them no choice but to rush to our home for safety. It's a little different from my original concept, but I couldn't comprehend pretty princesses and super heros at a zombie party. So I had to find a way to incorporate the NON-ZOMBIE costumes.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PoCoHauntGal said:


> _
> 
> 
> Tannasgach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, because of time restraints, I have to postpone the Carnevil theme till next year.  For this year, I decided to combine my witches party and Halloween party into one party, repurpose what I already have and came up with the idea of The Witch's Inn Dead & Breakfast located at Swampy Shores, Fl. I'll decorate the house with tons of black lace, black sheets, black creepy cloth, lots of spiders/webs, frogs, cats, owls, etc.
> 
> Selma's Spa & Sancutary - I'll put the Walgreens Medusa head in this bathroom and reuse my bewitchy beauty products, a skelly soaking in the tub, add severed hands and feet for manicures/pedicures, shrunken heads and wigs for head & hair cuts, maybe some creepy guest soaps....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Tannasgach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a Yoga poster for the walls of the spa?
> 
> View attachment 161015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever did you get that graphic from?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tannasgach said:


> I have pictures.......
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> ......



You know that globe stand or whatever it was originally (very handsome piece) reminds me so much of the base of the smoke filled spirit ball that's featured on the GrandinRoad video.

Nice collection of items there.


----------



## Kelloween

I just read through this whole thread..I can't wait to see it all done Tanna!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks Kelloween & GOS.  And pumpkin I like the "Take One" idea; I always get a chuckle when I see the candy bowl outside with a sign. 

I've been telling ya'll for years I can't craft, draw or paint and now I'm going to prove it -
I found this picture of a snowman family but I liked the cackle frame and thought it would be good for a 'vacancy' sign. Now I could've (would've, should've) used stencils but I wanted the sign to have hand drawn lettering and boy does it ever, never realized my hands were so shaky:

actually it doesn't look that bad in the picture, looks much worse in person lol.

In my brochure Newlydeads receive "champain & strawburries upon arrival". (I decided to put my bride & groom at a small round table instead of using a bedroom.)


uhm.....uhm.........As long as you can see the sign and read the word 'vacancy' and be able to tell that the strawberries have little faces on them, hey, I'm good with it.

I much rather use the computer for props. Here's a sign of services offered at Selma's Spa and some items for Housekreeping - bedbug powder, insectadeath and soaps. I used a watered down glue over the labels and I have around 2 dozen of the soaps but I figured 6 are plenty. 


Some items for the check-in counter:


Up next is a box of thrift store stationary and my key rings to go in the cubby holes of the post box, I still have to add all the keys.


and _ta-da_ my room signs for the doors. Sorry the pics are so blurry, it must be those damm shaky hands of mine...


Of course I just had to see what one actually looked like:


That's all for now folks....


----------



## Bethany

Everything is Fabulous!! Love it all!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think everything looks phenominal...that goes for your hand painted vacancy sign too  Did u ever figure out your key rack, I saw a thread somewhere that wound up using just black foam board (you could even dry brush it gray to look like I'll wood) then they just added rusty nails (or cup hooks if u prefer) for their display. Definetly an easy fix


----------



## MissMandy

That all looks so awesome, Tanna! Seeing how much you have done so far is making me panic about my party! LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tanna I think it looks great. The sign too. I always hate to do the lettering on a birthday cake and imagine from what you said you probably do too! Anyway, the sign from the photo looks pretty neatly done and I like it better than a stenciled version. Like your room names. The B&B we stayed in in Gold Country and in Half Moon Bay named their rooms so I loved that touch. 

Haven't gone thru the thread from the beginning but do you have a registration book for when guests check in?


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks all.  I'm happy with my room signs, I like the way they look on the doors. I also like the idea of using rusty nails for the room keys, pumpkin, but then what am I going to put in my cubbies? I made the coffin keychains just the right size to fit in there with some letters, memos, messages ect. Besides I don't really have any wall space. I'll be using this counter for the check in area and command strips on the end cabinet (where the spider is) to hold the post box.












Ghost of Spookie said:


> Haven't gone thru the thread from the beginning but do you have a registration book for when guests check in?


ah...yeah..the registration book.  You had to ask. I found an old account book with a vintage looking green cover and thought it would be a good witchy guest book. But the more I mess with it the more I fark it up, so I shelved that project for now. I don't want to go all latexy on it (rather try that with a spell book) because it's a one night prop and will be thrown out after the party, besides I like the green.

Here's what I have so far:









I wanted the pages to look dark and fluff up a little so I tea stained some of the pages. Problem is I didn't get real good towards the binder and had to go back and redo them and look what I did:









Then I thought it would be cool if I burned all the edges but quickly gave up on this idea cause 1) I don't want to set the book on fire, 2) it takes forever to use a cigarette and 3) it leaves soot marks on your hands if you turn the pages.








I really don't know what to do with it at this point. Any suggestions? The book will be left open on the counter and I'll add a ribbon with some kind of charm and a broomstick pen so probably no one will be looking at the front of the book anyway.


----------



## pumpkinpie

The book looks great to me...if you want use a spray bottle full of coffee (strong coffee) you can even sprinkle something dark like soy sauce if you want that look...hit the edges of the book pretty heavy with the coffee then curl them up a bit...toss it in a 250* oven for 3 minutes...remember you really only need a few pages in the middle to look perfect (unless you plan on having a ton of guests.

Keep the cubby I think it's darling...u may even want to keep one cubby void of mail, just have webbing sparsely placed inside it with a small spider or two (or have a little mail hidden behind the webs) after all if someone died while staying at the Inn they wouldn't have received their post in an offly long time...


----------



## Tannasgach

You're too kind. I'm okay with the vacancy sign, I'm even okay with my funky looking strawberries but I'm not okay with this book.  You want me to put my book in the oven pumpkin?!  What if the cover starts to melt? Hey that may not be such a bad idea lol. I figured I'd have to go back and redo some more pages. Do you think a hair dryer would work on curling the pages? And I was thinking of maybe gluing some moss on the outside, just a little.

Love, Love, LOVE the idea of using the spider web in one of the cubbies.  I was going to leave one of them empty anyway but your idea just bumped up the cool factor. Thanks!


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, I just got back from a weekend away. I just love all that you are doing, Tanna. I think you are being too hard on yourself. You are very creative and crafty!


----------



## Tannasgach

Hey Paint, thanks.  


Paint It Black said:


> You are very creative and crafty!


 Back at ya!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Tannasgach said:


> You're too kind. I'm okay with the vacancy sign, I'm even okay with my funky looking strawberries but I'm not okay with this book.  You want me to put my book in the oven pumpkin?!  What if the cover starts to melt? Hey that may not be such a bad idea lol. I figured I'd have to go back and redo some more pages. Do you think a hair dryer would work on curling the pages? And I was thinking of maybe gluing some moss on the outside, just a little.
> 
> Love, Love, LOVE the idea of using the spider web in one of the cubbies.  I was going to leave one of them empty anyway but your idea just bumped up the cool factor. Thanks!


I just did my first book (I'd post pics but I can't let a certain somone see it)... I found the instructions online and was scepticle myself but it works perfect. I just curled the pages back with my thumb and tossed her in the oven on a cookie sheet (it was a book from DT that I removed the jacket and repainted). The oven seemed to help set the curl. I even did my printer paper the same way (stained and dryed in oven) it worked perfect


----------



## offmymeds

Wow Tanna, everything is looking outstanding!! I love the room names! and you talking about that book made me crack up!! I do the same thing, Fark with something so much i fark it up more!! haha


----------



## Tannasgach

Rofl omm.....that's what so great about working on Halloween projects, it doesn't matter if you fark it up and sometimes you just gotta say ahh fark it and let it be.


----------



## KirstenOellers

I just finished reading this tread.
I initially wanted to do a zombiethemed party but since all of our friends (and us) are new to Halloweenparties we decided on a Haunted Hoteltheme. That way we can leave it up to our guests in what manner they decide to dress up. To give them an easy start one might say. (Next year I'll let all of my Halloweenmadness loose on them hahahaa)

Your ideas have given me such a headstart Tanna thanks sooo much. I'm just starting my preparations today so time is limited. Now my creative juices are flowing wild!
I'll keep reading and maybe I can share some of the things I stumble upon!


----------



## Tannasgach

Do a search on the forum Kirsten, there's some excellent _Haunted Hotel_ themes on here. 
____________________________________________________________________________________

I don't have time to take pics but I found two items this week that are just too good not to share. A quick search and I found them onlline:
First up is this fortune telling tea cup & saucer for only $2.09, the outside of the cup reads, "Perchance this cup will show it thee. Would'st thy fortune like to see?" 








_and_....(I'm so excited)....as soon as I decided on The Witch's Inn theme, I knew I wanted my buffet table set up with tarnished silver, crystal/glass and an ornate silver candelabra. Now, you'd think a candelabra would be easy to find - they're not, I've been searching for months. I've found more modern ones, metal ones, really expensive silver ones on CL and ebay. As I was leaving a GW, I saw something out of the corner of my eye, on a display shelf above the clothes rack. I turned and _Voilà_ there it was! It's not silver but it's freaking huge, has beautiful scrollwork, all the beads and only cost $12.99.








I did good.


----------



## Bethany

Just saw that cup online somewhere. LOL Funny you should post it!

Love both the items.  The candelabra is gorgeous!


----------



## Hilda

That candelbra is breathtaking! Great find!! Everything is coming along so beautifully.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Some food ideas...


----------



## Halloweenie1

MissMandy said:


> I'm sure you've seen this pic floating around Pinterest, but I had to share just incase. I thought it was a cool idea to set up something like this outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you mentioned that you wanted to serve some kind of bbq, but that it doesn't go well on silver platters. But maybe something like this could work?



Ghosh this looks so yum! ...love the BOO! pic.


----------



## Red witch

quick (very quick) photoshop but maybe something like this for cabinets?


----------



## The Red Hallows

Looking good. We are doing a Witch's theme inside and out this year and I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. I just wish I had an unlimited budget. It would be fun to see what we all would do with unlimited budgets. I'm digging the pictures of all of the witches in frames. I really need to do that this year.


----------



## Tannasgach

wow Red Witch I wish could photoshop my whole kitchen like that, it looks great! 

The witch pics were an easy and cheap project. Another cheap idea is for your witch jars Red Hallows - I originally made my jars for a voodoo party and used a lot of plain jars, tea stained paper, black marker and covered the lids with coffee filters, burlap, or a black material (kinda like a cotton duck fabric). I bought a men's shirt for $2 and had tons of fabric. Then I went around my property and collected weird looking stuff.
Here's some displayed for my witch's theme, it's hard to see what's inside but you can see the general look of the jars.


----------



## Amanda Warman Perrier

i stuck them to my bathroom floor 4 years later you can still make out the faint outlines lol


----------



## MADAM

Tannasgach, your ideas and creativity for the Dead and Breakfast are brilliant ... you have outdone us all with the brochure composition ... 13 thumbs up to you!!!


----------



## Red witch

Well what I was thinking with the photoshop picture is....find pictures of witchs jars ect and set them up as a poster or something similar then take it to kinkos or some place that will enlarge them to the size you need, laminate them cut to fit cabinets then use something like the tape on command strips to hang on cabinets. Just an idea.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg saw this and immediately thought of u...I headed straight here with no time to even see if u already saw it....perfect for your inn

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/129376-ghostly-dusting-haunted-hotel.html


----------



## Bethany

http://costume-idea.appspot.com/item/agxjb3N0dW1lLWlkZWFyDgsSB1Byb2R1Y3QY-hcM

Bell hop costume. Also posted another link in the Duster thread.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg I love that!!! I am going to have to do this theme soon...too fun!!!!


----------



## Palladino

Those crows all over the cupboards are really creepy. Awesome!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Ghost of Spookie said:


> PoCoHauntGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever did you get that graphic from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally from the Science Photo Library although but I don't see the whole poster there now, just single images.
> 
> I tried looking online today - also found it on this blog ...
> 
> http://alisonhinksyoga.wordpress.com/2011/03/30/i-love-me-some-skeletons/
Click to expand...


----------



## ThAnswr

My original theme for this year's Halloween party was "Dead Hollywood" or something along those lines.

Then my daughter started reading this forum. She fell in love with "The Witch's Inn" theme. 

Witch's Inn it is. 

Thank you, Tannasgach, it's a great idea and I'm going with it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Ghost of Spookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169192
> 
> 
> Originally from the Science Photo Library although but I don't see the whole poster there now, just single images.
> 
> I tried looking online today - also found it on this blog ...
> 
> http://alisonhinksyoga.wordpress.com/2011/03/30/i-love-me-some-skeletons/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had a chance to look back at some posts I commented on. Thanks so much for the link. I'd love to incorporate some of these in my projects.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tannasgach

I haven't been on this thread in ages, that's because I haven't done anything in ages. 



pumpkinpie said:


> Omg saw this and immediately thought of u...I headed straight here with no time to even see if u already saw it....perfect for your inn
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/129376-ghostly-dusting-haunted-hotel.html


How did I miss this?! That's amazing! Thank you for posting the link pumpkin. 



MADAM said:


> Tannasgach, your ideas and creativity for the Dead and Breakfast are brilliant ... you have outdone us all with the brochure composition ... 13 thumbs up to you!!!





ThAnswr said:


> My original theme for this year's Halloween party was "Dead Hollywood" or something along those lines.
> 
> Then my daughter started reading this forum. She fell in love with "The Witch's Inn" theme.
> 
> Witch's Inn it is.
> 
> Thank you, Tannasgach, it's a great idea and I'm going with it.


Thank you Madam and ThAnswer! It gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling reading your compliments. I've been inspired by so many people on the forum, it's nice to know I can reciprocate in a small way.


----------



## B Scary

Just found this and thought I'd share

http://www.bhg.com/halloween/outdoor-decorations/haunting-halloween-yard-decorations/#page=1


They have the DIY instructions too 
http://www.bhg.com/halloween/outdoor-decorations/haunting-halloween-yard-decorations/


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks B!  I've had that pinned from way back but haven't gone through it lately. Picked up a couple of great ideas for signs I could use.....and picked up these candy potion treats at Sam's to use as party favors. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/potion-bottles/prod10230058.ip?navAction= (I'm working on a low budget this year) but thought they would be cute displayed on a silver platter.


----------



## Bethany

I look at those every time I go into sam's club. With my mad scientist theme next year, i could just take out the candy & save the packages. Would LOVE to use them for invitations vessels


----------



## Tannasgach

I started some displays, they still need a little bit tweaking but you can get the idea - 

This is my luggage area, I still want to add some black lace gloves (which are ....somewhere), webs, a couple more rats and roaches. Sorry so blurry -







any suggestions for this area?

Here are my newlydeads, remember them from the brochure?
_ Horrormoon Package 
Dearly departed couples can create their own black magic when they book with us. The “Full Moon” package includes 13 long stem black roses, a bottle of chilled champain and chocolate dipped strawburries upon arrival._







I want to add a champagne bottle (I foresee mimosas in my near future) and maybe put some webbing on the bottle plus a sign, "Till Death Do Us Part". Not quite sure how to get 'blood' in the glasses, I don't want something that can be spilled.
any suggestions for this area?

Here is the _Liebury_ -
right side:








left side







I don't need any suggestions for this area at all cuz I ain't touching nutting. well...I have to hang some creepy cloth on the top. 

And that candelabra that I desperately searched for months for? Lemme give you a tip - you can't have a [email protected] candelabra on your table when you have a chandelier hanging down, so it got it's own table.


----------



## pumpkinpie

For your blood in their glasses use clear Elmer's glue mixed with food coloring...you may need to do it in layers or just paint it on so it doesn't take so long to dry

Couldn't see the first 2 pics but the last 2 look great


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oops their they r...perfect!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

okay I fixed it, all the pics are showing now.
Do you think the glue would harden? Last thing I need is red glue all over my floors lol.


----------



## Hilda

It's all gorgeous!!!!! I was looking at the luggage area... I have that hat, that broom. LOL Why doesn't my scene look this terrific?!? It's wonderful.

Oh and LOVE your pumpkin shirt!


----------



## Hilda

Is that a FROG in the pet carrier?!?!? Oh you MUST take another picture that is not so blurry so we all can drool over all the details. (Please?)


----------



## Tannasgach

Hilda, how do you know I'm wearing a pumpkin shirt?
_*tanna looking behind her*_


----------



## Tannasgach

ok Hilda, I tried....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love your little fur baby in the right hand side of the picture.. too cute. and your luggage is awesome!!


----------



## Tannasgach

^^
Thanks mwk. That's actually a little cast iron kitty, who knows where my black cat is lol . There's more pics on page 13.


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach things look FA-BOO-LUS!! The glue will dry, won't spill. I've done acrylic paint (red with a little black) for my blood. It too will dry, but won't come out, permenant. If you can get your hands on some Red Gallery Glass (stained glass paint) that would solve everything, if you want red or it in any color you want your beverages to look.


----------



## Tannasgach

so you guys are telling me if I mix glue with red food coloring and pour it in those glasses it will dry? Or are you saying to just paint the inside of the glasses? Maybe I'll pick up some of that red stained glass paint and just paint the inside of the glass, it has to look better than the red package filler I have in there lol.


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach said:


> so you guys are telling me if I mix glue with red food coloring and pour it in those glasses it will dry? Or are you saying to just paint the inside of the glasses? Maybe I'll pick up some of that red stained glass paint and just paint the inside of the glass, it has to look better than the red package filler I have in there lol.


Yes it will dry, but I would paint it on just like stained glass paint, or acrylic paint, not pour it in. I don't know how the stuff would dry, perhaps crack, sink?


----------



## Hilda

Tannasgach said:


> Hilda, how do you know I'm wearing a pumpkin shirt?
> _*tanna looking behind her*_


Muhaaa haaaaaa haaaaaaaa


----------



## Bethany

Oh it is a nice pumpkin shirt!!! I don't own one.


----------



## Lea32R

I clicked on your pinterest to follow you and realised I'm already following you from years back! lol! I remember you planning the witches party as well and thinking it was a super cool theme 

This sounds amazing, can't wait to see how it all unfolds!


----------



## frogkid11

T - your luggage area looks A-MAZE-ING !!!! I thought I was done with mine for the Haunted Hotel, but I may have to go buy a few more pieces based on your scene. I totally love that "monster in a bag" gag - and I think I have some furry hands from a Big Bad wolf costume that would be great coming out of a bag just like that. Job MORE than well done!! Kudos.


----------



## KirstenOellers

Wow Tanna,

I'm lost for words on your creativity!
That luggage area looks absolutely stunning!
I've pinned nearly every single picture on my Haunted Hotel board...it's just that inspiering!
We still need to start working on our abandonned luggage section but I foresee some kind of animalskeleton finding it's way in there
Thanks for the inspiration!

_I've just noticed I've ended every single sentence in that post wit an exclamation mark...well it just shows for my enthousiasm..._


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a video TwistedUK shared with me, I've used regular school glue but check out the results with the clear stuff...so much cheaper than PermaBlood

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmyAlj2FjU


----------



## Tannasgach

So the luggage area is a hit - kewl! Thanks for the compliments everyone, much appreciated.  For those of you doing luggage displays, don't make the mistake I did and keep finding black cases (I have four!) because they all blend into each other. I'll be adding spider webs to the case on the bottom right to try to break up all the black.
-------------------
Good to know you found my boards Lea, again lol. This year I've combined the witch's party and Halloween party into one theme.
------------------
frogkid, yup those are beasts hands, I just stuck them under that flap temporary and then decided, hey, looks fine to me.  I originally planned on doing a 'monster in the box' with the beast bag but don't know if I'll get to it.
-------------------
pumpkin - got it! Thank you - clear school glue, red food coloring (just happen to have a big bottle of it, why I don't know cause I don't bake ,) and a drop or two of blue.
--------------------
Alright Hilda & Bethany, I changed my shirt, now what shirt am I wearing?!


----------



## Bethany

You haven't figured out how we knew you were wearing a Pumpkin shirt?! LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

errr........no


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, The luggage area looks terrific. I love the toad in the pet carrier and all your detailed touches. Great job!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Just started looking at this thread and think everything is looking really fantastic! I also just love the frog in the luggage area - what a great touch!
Looking forward to more updates & pictures as we get closer to Halloween!


----------



## Tannasgach

I bought that frog from Halloween Asylum last year http://www.halloweenasylum.com/large-taod-with-warts.html. He's great, good detail and nice size. When I found that cage at a thrift shop it was one of those squeal moments cuz I knew exactly who was going in there (he just fits).  I'm going to add some moss and black flies to his cage too.


----------



## MissMandy

Omg Tanna, everything looks so great!


----------



## Hilda

Tannasgach said:


> I bought that frog from Halloween Asylum last year http://www.halloweenasylum.com/large-taod-with-warts.html. He's great, good detail and nice size. When I found that cage at a thrift shop it was one of those squeal moments cuz I knew exactly who was going in there (he just fits).  I'm going to add some moss and black flies to his cage too.


That frog in the carrier is perfection!!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Tannasgach said:


> ok Hilda, I tried....
> 
> View attachment 174559
> 
> 
> View attachment 174560
> 
> 
> View attachment 174561
> 
> 
> View attachment 174562


SUPER cute! Love what you've done.


----------



## Tannasgach

Since I never did figure out how to get my invitations off of Print Shop and into a folder I just took a pic.  It's a brochure that will fold into thirds for 6 pages. It's hard to tell from the pic but the paper is light purplish/grayish color.

The welcome, the back and the front page:








Accommodations, the spa and dining pages.


----------



## Tannasgach

Here's the revised and final wording:

Cover:
THE WITCH’S INN
Dead & Breakfast
conveniently located to nowhere

Family Owned & Operated
by Innkeepers
Donna & Steve……
(address)

“Hocus Pocus is our Focus”

Page 1
Hallow
The Witch’s Inn is an enchanting getaway filled with personal artifacts, unique collections and bewitching charm. Our adults-only Dead & Breakfast is nestled among tranquil grave sites and ghastly gardens, centrally located in the beating heart of Port St Lucie, Fl.

Gaze upon rare, exotic flora & fauna while sipping a toxic shocktail or curl up in our cozy lobby with a classical horror book from the home's liebury. Nightly entertainment includes a Midnight Madness costume contest, childish games and live bodies dancing in the moon light.

We are an ideal retreat for weary travelers, couples, college students and small or large covens. Your innkeepers, Donna & Steve, cater to each guest with wicked hospitality and sarcastic service. We invite you to come stay for a spell, relinquish your mind, tantalize your senses and surrender your soul.

Page 2
Accommodations
Rest in Peace in one of our dark and dusty guestrooms, The Owl’s Nest, Cat’s Cradle, Nevermore Nook, Crone’s Crypt or Hexed Haven. Rooms feature all the discomforts of home and include moldy mattresses, Florida bed bugs, luxurious Egyptian Mummy cotton linen and evil creatures lurking under the bed.

Horrormoon Package
Dearly departed couples can create their own black magic when they book with us. Newlydeads receive the “Full Moon” package which includes 13 long stem black roses, a bottle of chilled champain and hand dipped chocolate strawburries upon arrival.

Page 3
Re-creation
Stargaze or soak up some moonbeams on our insect-infested secluded patio, which backs up to the Swampy Shores refuge. Take a head first plunge into our crystal ball clear, lagoon style pool where you can sink or swim with an authentic Fiji mermaid.

Selma’s Spa & Sanctuary
Escape into the darkness and indulge your spirit with a truly mystical experience at our on-premise spa. Bewitchy rituals and life renewal body treatments include:

• potions & lotions
• green algae facials
• swampy mud masques
• 13 minute manicures
• foot soak & pedicuts
• boil & bubble baths
• rune stone massage therapy
• head & scalp treatments
• waxing moon hair removal
• full body cocoon wrap

Page 4
Decadent Dining
Usher in the evening at the Lizard Lounge, where ever hour is a Happy Haunting Hour. Cackle with other guests and embalm yourself with complimentary spirits, boos or the house specialty – Witches Brew.

The Black Cat Café offers tomb service breakfast or guests can get a bite at our nightly “Whine & Cheese Booffet” featuring vile vintages and horror’doeuvres.

For heartier appetites, a few footsteps away is Frank N. Steins BBQ Bone Pit. World renown for their graveyard delectables including fleshy meat, charred spare ribs and skewered finger food.

Back
Anemones & Amenities
• On site broom parking
• HouseKreeping & laundry facilities
• Ex con-cierge services
• Telephone calls to the beyond
• Daily Noosepaper delivery
• Bi-sickle rentals
• Black cat familiar in residence
• Amble graveyard space

If you are dying to get away from it all, call now to book your eternal rest package.

Phone: 777-777-7777
Arrival Date: October 26, 2013
Check In Time: 7:30 pm
Check Out Time: you can check out anytime you like but you can never leave.

Voted 5 Scars by the Superior Small Lodging Association.
Member of Distinguished Inns of the Mystic Coast.
Endorsed by The Black Hat Society.

_We are a green face-ility._


----------



## Paint It Black

Each and every bit of your invitation is so clever and creative. Still my favorite is the Check-Out time.


----------



## printersdevil

Tanna, I am in awe as always! This is only the second or maybe third time that I have check in this year. After two very bad years with health and knee problems I decided that there would be no party for the second year for me. Now, I am seriously considering pulling out only my witches stuff and decorating only the front yard with my crashed witches, entry area, living room, kitchen, hall and one bath. 

I am so down over missing all the fun. I am in a new job--that I hate and have no time. But, I mentioned my Be WITCHY party the over day and the women I work with are having fits for me to have it. Hmm.... They wouldn't know that the décor was half a$$ed. In fact they would probably be impressed and happy wth it. Something to think about.

I just may jump in and do it small and fast.....


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all your stuff.

Now to figure out how to do a fast invite....

Where are all the other witchy party people?????

I also am so sad to have not come back in July to join the Secret Reaper! 

I have been drooling over the stuff posted.


----------



## witchy poo

You are so cleaver, LOL clever


----------



## Hilda

Wonderful brochure. Love it! That really is clever.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tannasgach said:


> I bought that frog from Halloween Asylum last year http://www.halloweenasylum.com/large-taod-with-warts.html. He's great, good detail and nice size. When I found that cage at a thrift shop it was one of those squeal moments cuz I knew exactly who was going in there (he just fits).  I'm going to add some moss and black flies to his cage too.



That looks like the same or very similar toad that I bought years ago from Oriental Trading. Nice to see the gals at HA are stocking him. He's a pretty good size too. I just _love_ the cage you have him in. Looks kind of vintage and definitely goes with your setting Tannasgach. What a cool halloween pet idea!


----------



## Tannasgach

^^
I found that cage at a thrift shop, it's definitely homemade out of plywood and chicken wire.

hey there *printersdevil,* it's so good to hear from you.  A lot of the women who inspired me to have a witch's party haven't been posting. So sorry to hear about your health issues. I think you could still throw a little bewitchy bash. Halloween is on a Friday this year, so you could have a party on Saturday, Nov 1st, that would give you an extra week. Just do a verbal invite and have everyone bring an appetizer or dessert. I did that last year and it worked out really well - I made a pot of chili and all the women brought a side dish for a "Creative Cauldron Contest". The prize was a plastic cauldron filled with kitchen towels, a Halloween cookbook, witchy cookie cutters, etc.

You have fabulous witchy decorations and it will raise your 'spirits' to decorate. Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## printersdevil

Hey, tannasgach, would you share your Witchionary game ideas? Your stuff is great as always.

I would love to know if the others are having their witchy parties. I would hate to have this end! Hmm.... I hadn't thought about Nov. 1. I just might go for that for the extra time. 

In addition we have a big breast cancer fundraiser here on the 26th called Bras for a Cause and I would love to be free to go to it.


----------



## Tannasgach

^^"Witchionary" is based on the Pictionary game - I wrote witchy and Halloweeny names on paper and put them in a cauldron. I used an odd/even number countdown to divide the witches into 2 teams. A woman would pick a word, then have to draw a picture and their teammates would have to guess the word. I used a one minute timer and a dry erase board. If they guessed the word or when the time was up it would be the next team's turn. First team to reach 13 won. The prizes for the winning team were ghost s'mores in a bag. - http://veronicalesser.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/halloween-smores/

_Speaking of games......._
I thought it would be fun to have adults (and I use the term loosely) play some childish games. One is _Cauldron Bubbles_ - each guest will blow up a green balloon , then... have to sit and bounce on it to pop it. Everyone who bursts their bubble will get a mini cauldron cup with Halloween bubbles, mini KitKat bar and an eyeball gumball. The first one to pop the balloon gets a super size version with a big bubble wand, a movie size KitKat bar and an giant eyeball.

The second game is the _Egyptian Linen Mummy Wrap_ - I placed rolls of tp in a wicker laundry basket, covered them with a beige sheet and placed a mummy bust in the basket. (This prop will go in Housekreeping.) Each team of 2 will get one roll of tp to wrap their partner and the first team to empty their roll wins. The prize for this is 2 bottle wrap ******* and a box of mummy candy.








I also thought of _Witch Broom Limbo_ and _Pin the Tail on the Black Cat_ but figured two games were enough. I decided to go ahead with the door prize. As each person enters the party they will draw a name and use that name to "check in" at the guest registry. I'll place an empty cauldron near the check in area for them to deposit their slips of paper in then later draw a name for a door prize - a cauldron with a "Dead & Breakfast" dvd, rubber snake, spiders and some candy.








Costume contest prizes -
Sexiest - sexy witch trophy
Funniest - bag of s&p pistachio nuts 
Scariest - 2 skull shot glasses and small bottle of cinnamon whiskey
Original - bloody led candle.

I'm a little low budget on prizes this year.  For party favors, I have the candy potions from Sam's.


----------



## offmymeds

sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach said:


> ^^"Witchionary" is based on the Pictionary game - I wrote witchy and Halloweeny names on paper and put them in a cauldron. I used an odd/even number countdown to divide the witches into 2 teams. A woman would pick a word, then have to draw a picture and their teammates would have to guess the word. I used a one minute timer and a dry erase board. If they guessed the word or when the time was up it would be the next team's turn. First team to reach 13 won. The prizes for the winning team were ghost s'mores in a bag. - http://veronicalesser.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/halloween-smores/
> 
> _Speaking of games......._
> I thought it would be fun to have adults (and I use the term loosely) play some childish games. One is _Cauldron Bubbles_ - each guest will blow up a green balloon , then... have to sit and bounce on it to pop it. Everyone who bursts their bubble will get a mini cauldron cup with Halloween bubbles, mini KitKat bar and an eyeball gumball. The first one to pop the balloon gets a super size version with a big bubble wand, a movie size KitKat bar and an giant eyeball.
> 
> The second game is the _Egyptian Mummy Linen Wrap_ - I placed rolls of tp in a wicker laundry basket, covered them with a beige sheet and placed a mummy bust in the basket. (This prop will go in Housekreeping.) Each team of 2 will get one roll of tp to wrap their partner and the first team to empty their roll wins. The prize for this is 2 bottle wrap ******* and a box of mummy candy.
> View attachment 179198
> 
> 
> I also thought of _Witch Broom Limbo_ and _Pin the Tail on the Black Cat_ but figured two games was enough. I decided to go ahead with the door prize. As each person enters the party they will draw a name and use that name to "check in" at the guest registry. I'll place an empty cauldron near the check in area for them to deposit their slips of paper in then later draw a name for a door prize - a cauldron with a "Dead & Breakfast" dvd, rubber snake, spiders and some candy.
> View attachment 179199
> 
> 
> Costume contest prizes -
> Sexiest - sexy witch trophy
> Funniest - bag of s&p pistachio nuts
> Scariest - 2 skull shot glasses and small bottle of cinnamon whiskey
> Original - bloody led candle.
> 
> I'm a little low budget on prizes this year.  For party favors, I have the candy potions from Sam's.


I've been eyeballling those candy potions packs from Sam's. 
We never did costume contest - We just took everyones pictures & gave them a copy later.

SOooooooooo - How far are you from Leesburg? LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

Sounds like tons of fun...and can I just say how much I love LOVE that mummy in the basket...the whole idea is just adorable...and in the laundry room...love it


----------



## printersdevil

How did I miss this earlier! What a hoot! I have two of those baskets and two mummies!!!! Guess I am going to use this, too!
Thanks, Tanna!


----------



## printersdevil

All right, this really doesn't fit this post, but I am looking for something from a couple or three years back. I thought I had saved it, but can't find it now. Someone did a long table with a big sign paying respects to a dearly recently departed. On the table were the various "parts" of him including something hilarious like his dingaling or some cutesy saying. It was hilarious and would be perfect for my crew this year since I am having work colleagues come. It was set up like those touchy feely type things where you can reach in the bowl and touch the various parts. All were labeled and it was stupid, but fun. Anyone remember????


----------



## Hilda

pumpkinpie said:


> Sounds like tons of fun...and can I just say how much I love LOVE that mummy in the basket...the whole idea is just adorable...and in the laundry room...love it


I KNOW! I am in LOVE with that mummy in the basket. HouseKreeping. BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Our party was last Saturday, here's a recap -

Things I didn't get done: 
- make the 'holes' for the walls.
- add webbing to luggage area & kitchen props.
- sew the seashells with the holes in them onto my costume
- paint my nails black
- hubby's makeup, tattoos or scars.
- set up butler's tray and add a napkin on his arm.
- light the candle with the warming rune stone massage therapy.

Things that went wrong: 
- invited 52, 24 showed.
- half hour before the party my witch mannequin crashed and fell apart (I blame dh for this one, he set her up)
- forgot to turn on the fogger/lights on the cauldron (he gets the blame for this one too)
- never turned on the graveyard foggers (I'm beginning to see a pattern here, wtf _was_ he doing?)
- for the witch's brew I added a whole liter of vodka, a bottle of blue curacao and went to get the cranberry juice to make it a pretty purple color, never realizing the spout was open; by the time I got back I lost a good amount of booze and had a big sticky mess on my punch table.
- forgot to add the ice to chill the wine.
- did not take pictures of costume contest.
- forgot to turn on the spider eye lights.
- never remembered to turn on the witch dancing broom.
- totally forgot to put out the party favors.

Things that went right: 
- managed to be in costume & makeup _before_ first guest arrived.
- quickly put mannequin back together and repositioned her by the front door.
- 24 guests showed and had a blast.
- lots of guest pictures with photo op frame.
- punches went over real well: 'no boos' punch for under 21 crowd, appletinis, witch's brew- still managed to be quite strong despite losing some alcohol.
- games were a big hit with lots of laughter.
- verra proud of daughter, she circulated and mingled with all the guests and did not stay with just her friends.
- later in the night remembered the spider's eyes and although I was feeling a wee bit tipsy and wearing my witchy heels, I climbed up on a barstool to turn them on.
- did not fall off barstool.

Here's some pics -

Innkeepers, I was a swamp witch (brochure states we back up to the Swampy Shores refuge) and hubby was the ex con-cierge:









Luggage:









Check In area:

















The Black Cat Cafe:









Whine & Cheese Booffet:









Whine Bar:









cont...


----------



## Tannasgach

...cont

Skelly Maid:









13 minute manicures at Selma's Spa:









Lizard Lounge (punch table, notice how the right side of the table looks darker, that's where the booze ran out):









a few footsteps away is Frank N. Steins BBQ Bone Pit:









and oh yeah, had to get 'Breakfast" in there somewhere:









more pics in my album - http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-witch-s-inn-dead-breakfast-2013.html


----------



## celipops

I think everything looked amazing. For the people who cancelled out.. it's them who missed out, You accomplished so much, you should feel proud. I've shared your luggage area with EVERYONE and they LOVED It. 

For the record, my party was the 19th. Invited 35. Received back 11 Yes responses. The day of I had 4 more cancellations and 1 who showed up for dinner but left due to a cell phone emergency for an executive at work? 8;30pm on a Saturday night? I loved what I did but its pretty disappointing when no-one wants to come. I need more friends who LIKE Halloween, want to have fun, play games and enjoy each others company.


----------



## Tannasgach

Thank you celipops.  I remember your menu, oh I would definitely come to one of your dinner parties. My friends who did show are the ones that always come to any party I have. Next year, will be my last Halloween party (I really want to do Carnevil) then after that I'm going to work more on a garage display for the tots and maybe have a dinner party for those friends who always do show up.


----------



## Bethany

The great thing about all your stuff you "didn't" get done. I'll bet none of your guest knew or noticed!
Everything looked wonderful!! would have loved to see all your stuff in person! 
I get to start all over with new people for our party next year. Hopefully it will be a good turn out. I would so love to do a small dinner party Halloween themed. Maybe in 2015.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tannasgash I loved reading your recap and seeing your pictures....well everything looked great despite all the things that went wrong or got forgotten. As for guest count I think that was pretty good! I wouldn't call that small and intimate by any standards. You and your husband looked fantastic. Loved the "framed" picture idea. The checkin desk and luggage area, perfect. The maid, kind of sexy. LOL when I scrolled down and saw the bed tray with the bugs. Really nice set up and I know how all the details take so long to make happen the way you want. 

Scrambling here to get as much done as I can before tomorrow night. Sure there will be stuff forgotten, not done due to timing, it happens to everyone. Hubby is already griefing me about one thing or another I've asked him to help with which is much more annoying than having a hubby helping you but forgetting things. Sounds like you did really well. Enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm sorry some things didn't go as planned, Tanna  Everything truly looks awesome and so well put together! I love the maid and the breakfast tray. And your costume is just wicked! Happy Halloween ghouls


----------



## dawnski

Great job! And as for the missing guests, I always feel sorry for the people that don't show up. Clearly they missed a fun time at your party.


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks Guys!  I'm not too concerned with what I forgot or what when wrong, except maybe for turning on the broom cause it's a fun prop. If there's one thing I learned from throwing Halloween parties is don't sweat the small stuff. There's _always_ things that I don't get to finish. I would have liked to have made the boarded holes in the wall, I had the materials and I think it would have added a lot to the atmosphere, but I guess I have more ideas than time. As for the guest count, family members are the only ones that really tick me off, I invited 8 and not one showed. As long as the guests who did come had a good time I'm happy.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks amazing!!!! U did an awesome job!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Great job, Tanna!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks pumpkin & pd!


----------

